# fara :(



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

i lost my rottie last year, she was a gorgeous dog, very friendly, loved all people and animals  unfortunatly she got cancer and lost weight, eventually it was to much for her and, aged 15 she died 
i loved her very much and she will always be in my heart


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss (((HUGS))) - she looks lovely and 15 is such a fantastic age for a Rott


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry for your loss she was a gorgeous girl


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

thankyou everyone she is sadly missed i still have pics of her on my mantle piece 
i no she had a good life and was old but she still shouldn't of been taken away from me


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I know how you feel and I think about it now as my border collie is 14 and worry how much time we have left with him


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

its awful isnt it its just not far when pets get old and start going down hill
i tried everything, but nothing seemed to work, i feel like i didn't do enough for her
but i know theres was notihng i could do in the end,,,,,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

bless her she has got a visit from my little 4 wk old ragdoll girl keeping each other company,


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

May she sleep in peace


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

thankyou everyone it means alot to me
i really miss her but it makes me feel better that i gave her the best life i could, she had 2 walks a day, a healthy diet and plenty of cuddles and kisses


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Bless her may she RIP. Sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

RIP little angel xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

RIP,,, you must miss her,, she was gorgeous,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

i miss her terribly but at least shes not suffering anymore


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yuki she was a beautiful looking girl and you were a fab mum to this great ladyShe'll be snuggled up on a cloud by the fire,snoring and smiling in her heart thinking of all the fab cuddles you and she shared


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Yuki she was a beautiful looking girl and you were a fab mum to this great ladyShe'll be snuggled up on a cloud by the fire,snoring and smiling in her heart thinking of all the fab cuddles you and she shared


thankyou kelly hun


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

yuki_lover said:


> i lost my rottie last year, she was a gorgeous dog, very friendly, loved all people and animals  unfortunatly she got cancer and lost weight, eventually it was to much for her and, aged 15 she died
> i loved her very much and she will always be in my heart


So sorry to hear about your girl - she was very beautiful. RIP Fara


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Run free - always remembered


----------

